# getting faster



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

hi im racing 17-5 bruhless car and i got no speed out of the corns .i want to on that can o do to get it faster out of the coners thank you bossman357


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know if you run oval or offroad, but my son was running brushless 5700kv mod truck with a 7.4 3200 lipo. We were geared at 9o spur-16 pinion. Still was rusty from throttle control, so my lhs guy said drop down to a 15t pinion. He was able to get through the corners faster, but dropped a bit on straightaway, but the track had more turns than straightaway. So lowering the pinion 1 tooth, might pick up your speed in the corners, but sacrifice some top end. Hope that helps, it sure helped my son through the corners.


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

What size track do you race on? What are your motor temps after a 4 min run?


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

CClay1282 said:


> What size track do you race on? What are your motor temps after a 4 min run?


I would consider small to medium with about 6 jumps few chicanes and some turns. That was one thing I was worried about, but after a 7 min. main it was 120. The smaller size will make temps higher, but I heard you can run Castle up there pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

Smaller pinion will net you faster acceleration...however you will give up top speed by doing this.

Torque = acceleration
RPM = speed

It's a constant balancing act to find the right combination of the 2 for your track.


----------



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

the motor is coming off after 4min 147temp. im gear with a 88-51 and im slow then other races


----------



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

im runing oval


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

bossman357 said:


> the motor is coming off after 4min 147temp. im gear with a 88-51 and im slow then other races


It sounds like your geared way to tall(pinion to big) I would recommend trying smaller pinions to see what happens. I believe the motor is not getting up to full speed(rpm's)
If you go to smaller pinion, it will accelerate quicker and get up to top speed faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## RACER X (May 6, 2003)

work on the car to corner better it's not the motor it's the car.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...funny, but with tracks running 17.5 with both 4 cell and LIPO , I don't know how you can tell someone what kind of gear they SHOULD RUN with such limited information...

bossman says he runs 17.5, on oval and runs a 88/51, but we have NO additional information.

SIZE OF TRACK
TYPE of SURFACE
4 cell, 6 cell, LIPO
TIRE SIZE

Track Record in the class would be a help too. (as well as fast lap times vs HIS lap times) 

Along with any other information (Pan Car, Touring Car )

88/51 gear with 2.25" tires would be what a 4.09 rollout...

That would be HUGE if the track is small, and it's LIPO but it wouldn't be THAT huge if it's 4 cell and on a short track.

if I was running a 165 ft. track, running 4 cell and looking for lap times around 4.3's...I'd probably be geared closer to a 88/54

But if it is a LIPO CLASS same size track...I'd probably be looking at 88/41 or close to it....to try to run around 3.7's

NUMBERS are useless w/o enough information to use them correctly


----------



## bossman357 (Oct 19, 2008)

thank you all .could it be my speed contor not set up hight


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i think swtour had it right, need all the info that u can provide. there are many factors involved. for instance, you might have the perfect gearing, but your total roll out could be greater than you need, which means your tires may be too large...


----------

